# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  25/09/2011 [PACK11] HUAWEI G1000 (Ufone) - DIRECT UNLOCK RELEASED !!!!!!!!

## mohamed73

Hi,   
Despite the fact we were getting stressed daily regarding G1000 we decided to realise the direct unlock method. 
As you might know or not (depending the side of the barricade you are)  our PACK11 is based in on some advanced exploiting techniques in order  to allow own code running. This means in few words that no matter what  happen DO NOT and i mean DO NOT disconnect the phone during the unlock  procedure and before starting be sure that  YOU DON'T HAVE 2 LEFT HANDS AND NO BRAINELECTRICITY WON'T STOP IN NEXT 14 SECSPC WON'T CRASH NEXT SECONDSBATTERY WONT DIE SOON
If  any of the calamities happen then you got yourself with a brick [yeah  we can even repair such cases but solution will be present later] 
Also remember to check phone imeis before operation. Invalid imei phones cannot be unlocked, cannot be fixed.  
Also if you are a totally chicken sh!t and you don't wanna assume any 5%  risks while unlocking G1000 we offer CODE CALCULATION services based on  logs made using 'DO LOG' function with prices as follows:  *1 PHONE = 1 EUR
10 PHONES =7EUR
50PHONES =25EUR
100PHONES =50EUR * And yeah we won't release any local calculation in case you might wondering. 
In rest we wish all the best to PAKISTAN users and we hope we will stop  getting stressed with hacking these stone age phones with stupid design,  low functionally and badly implemented security.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM   *WE RECOMMEND  miftahking (mifthudin Iqbal communication ) AS BEST PAKISTAN RESELLER !  CONTACT HIM FOR ACTIVATIONS/SUPPORT/SENDING SAMPLES TO US*

----------

